# sodium thiophosphate



## tonyg1 (12 Jan 2012)

i was wondering does anyone mix there own dechlorinator up instead of purchasing the rather expensive branded products?.i found an article that suggests a mixture of 0.1 to 0.3 grams of sodium thiophosphate to 10 litres of water is around the correct dose and at just over £9 for 500 grams would save us all a fortune.


----------



## xim (20 Jan 2012)

Hi,

Those Discus farm operators in Malaysia are probably the most expert in using this chemical with (ornament) fish. 
Since they change 100% water two times a day. So I think it's worth listening to them.

They use it with a chlorine test kit. They add the hypo until there is no chlorine detected. 
Then add another 50% more hypo from what has already been added as a buffer.

Look for the poster named "ora":
http://www.arowanaclub.com.my/forum/vie ... 9&start=10

BTW, I use this dechlore calculator:
http://www.cnykoi.com/calculators/calcdechlor.asp


----------



## Sentral (20 Jan 2012)

Sounds interesting, but what about chloramines?


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Jan 2012)

See the thread how does dechlorinator work? and a more in depth explanation at==>
Skeptical Aquarist -chlorine/chloramine

Cheers,


----------



## ian_m (20 Feb 2012)

I am glad this was bought up, as I remember as a kid (may 20-30 years ago !!!) my brother kept tropical fish and used to mix some "crystals" with water, then dilute and dilute again before adding to his water. Couldn't remember what is was, sodium something or other sprang to mind, knew it wasn't hypochlorite, so now I know.


----------

